# How often shall i feed my Crested Gecko?



## XDemonsoulzX

Hey there my crested gecko is around 3 months old i feed him every night cgd and the occasional cricket is it ok to feed them every night or shall i feed him every couple of days? i noticed sometimes he does not touch he' food
cheers


----------



## corny girl

Feed it every 2-3 days with CGD & then give 1-2 crickets once or twice a week :2thumb:. You probably won't notice any food being eaten as they have such small stomachs when young that a few licks of the CGD will often fill them up :2thumb:. So long as it's pooping you know it's feeding :2thumb:.


----------



## Powah

corny girl said:


> So long as it's pooping you know it's feeding :2thumb:.


A quote that can be applied to all walks of life:lol2:


----------



## morelia spilota

corny girl said:


> Feed it every 2-3 days with CGD & then give 1-2 crickets once or twice a week :2thumb:. You probably won't notice any food being eaten as they have such small stomachs when young that a few licks of the CGD will often fill them up :2thumb:. So long as it's pooping you know it's feeding :2thumb:.


Need i say more.........No


----------



## Oxide

I give mine a fresh pot of REPASHY every night and mealies 3/4 times a week.

Always eats a bit of both in front of me,from what i have read,every gecko is different :gasp:


----------



## kelsey7692

I would allow him to have access to the CGD every night. I do with both my babies and my adults. 

At his age you probably won't notice any food going, but he will be eating. If you use a milk bottle top as a food bowl, and only put a very very thin layer of CGD on it, it'll be easier to see any lick marks.

I would give well gutloaded and dusted livefood to him 2-3 times week. Don't be alarmed if he doesn't eat the livefood, it can take a while for them to take to it.


----------



## Guest

Mines a little monster. I ensure that clarks crested gecko diet is always available (replaced every other day) and chuck 6-10 roaches in every other day which he fiends over.

Growing like a weed this way, gone from 2.7g to 13.2g in little over 3months


----------



## Jono2411

Moonleh said:


> Mines a little monster. I ensure that clarks crested gecko diet is always available (replaced every other day) and chuck 6-10 roaches in every other day which he fiends over.
> 
> Growing like a weed this way, gone from 2.7g to 13.2g in little over 3months


Nice 

Mine has just started on roaches and he munches them down like they're going out of style!


----------



## bloodsyre

could any of you recommend a good site to get dubia roaches from? most livefood sites/stores I have visited only seem to have crickets and worms..

but as i have read that roaches are much more readily eaten, and are more nutritious, I'd rather try these first when i get my crested..

thankyou: victory:


----------



## UKCrestie

Ive found that the youngsters seem to prefer livefood over CGD if given the option.
I used to feed my CGD and livefood on the same days, Tue, Thu & Sat.
I noticed they werent eating an aweful lot of the CGD - but the bugs were always all gone by the morning.
So, I changed to feeding CGD and livefood on alternate days, leaving the CGD in for 2 nights at a time - this way if they are hungry they have to have a munch on the CGD and cant fill up on bugs if livefood is not available.
They are now eating much more of the CGD alongside the bugs, working well for me at the minute :2thumb:


----------



## puyopop

bloodsyre said:


> could any of you recommend a good site to get dubia roaches from? most livefood sites/stores I have visited only seem to have crickets and worms..
> 
> but as i have read that roaches are much more readily eaten, and are more nutritious, I'd rather try these first when i get my crested..
> 
> thankyou: victory:


you can get it from the food section here .


----------

